# How to register and get my business license for my custom hay service? Pros and cons?



## fmfracer44 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm in central California. My dad has owned this hay service business for about 6 years now. He's thinking bout making legit and getting his business license. But what are the pros and cons of registering the business? And where would he need to go to register it and get his license? Wht are the fees that need to be payed ? How to get unemployment in winter?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

fmfracer44 said:


> I'm in central California. My dad has owned this hay service business for about 6 years now. He's thinking bout making legit and getting his business license. But what are the pros and cons of registering the business? And where would he need to go to register it and get his license? Wht are the fees that need to be payed ? How to get unemployment in winter?


Are you in Nancy Pelosi's district ?

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Registering a business doesn't mean you collect unemployment unless you pay into the system. It will open you up to audits and fees. Ask me how I know....

PA passed a law in 2008 requiring all contractors to obtain a state license. Of course, the license costs $$ and it must be renewed. I dont have too much problem with that as it weeds out shadowy characters, but it opens you up to scrutiny by Harrisburg.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Here in Maryland I just applied for a FEIN.And if you have non family members on payroll you must have workers comp and take unemployment insurance. Possible fines and/or jail time.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm just a sub contractor and it's difficult enough trying to make any money when they want you to pay it all back in.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Employees are the reason I'm sticking with round bales. lol
My goal is a one man operation (with the possibilty of my son helping when he can).
Our government has made it nearly impossible to hire them and our society has turned our kids into lazy, computer addicted zombies anyway.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

fmfracer44 said:


> I'm in central California. My dad has owned this hay service business for about 6 years now. He's thinking bout making legit and getting his business license. But what are the pros and cons of registering the business? And where would he need to go to register it and get his license? Wht are the fees that need to be payed ? How to get unemployment in winter?


Wth, not sure I understand legit, I would say go to your business license office and get a business license. If that makes you feel legit, so be it....as for the unemployment, in California you should have no problems getting free money in the winter, keep asking them, over and over. Btw are you the right er.....ethniticity, then you may not even need a drivers license, photo ID will work, doesn't even have to be yours, brothers will work too, as long as his sorry ass ain't got a job, that could throw a monkey wrench in things for you.....all in all the business license, state license, federal license, none of them matter as you as the business owner ain't gonna get anything, unless of course those other things apply and you entered the country by crossing the rio grande or you have 5-6 illegitimate kids, are know to be the daddy of at least 10-12 kids on or about April 15th, and have been to jail at least half your life. If you fit into any of those, and many more not mentioned, you should have no problems getting your unemployment...........thought ever occur to get another job during the winter? Perhaps they are taken up by the strongest swimmers....


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I meant pay unemployment insurance. Between workers comp and unemployment insurane ,I send in a nice check each month.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Employees are the reason I'm sticking with round bales. lol
> My goal is a one man operation (with the possibilty of my son helping when he can).
> Our government has made it nearly impossible to hire them and our society has turned our kids into lazy, computer addicted zombies anyway.


I agree JD. At some point I'm going to have to hire some help between the time my dad won't be able to or doesn't want to help and my son is old enough to help. I just don't want the paperwork of having an employee. At least if I do it all legal like. And if I don't do it all legal then I'm sure someone would get hurt while helping and I would get sued.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> I agree JD. At some point I'm going to have to hire some help between the time my dad won't be able to or doesn't want to help and my son is old enough to help. I just don't want the paperwork of having an employee. At least if I do it all legal like. And if I don't do it all legal then I'm sure someone would get hurt while helping and I would get sued.


I've read hundreds of posts here debating the profitability of small squares being better than round bales. Might be true, but the expenses, paperwork and hassles of the help to put them up was just too much for me. Even if round bales do end up in less money, my workload and the stress from the aforementioned is so much reduced.
I run a construction business, too and the employee hassles have given me ulcers.


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't ask, don't tell is the Obama way. Cash is king and don't tell.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

hay&litter said:


> Don't ask, don't tell is the Obama way. Cash is king and don't tell.


Haha! I thought OBAMA was king and our cash was becoming worthless!!!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think you may be on to something there...... The truth!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Haha! I thought OBAMA was king and our cash was becoming worthless!!!!


More right every day.


----------

